# Slide out stabilizers to stabilize rear of motorhome



## Bodyguard_29 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have a 31' Coachmen class C motorhome, and although it has almost all the bells and whistles, the original owner did not get the RV with stabilizers. Since the rear of the RV is quite long, it shakes a bit when people are walking around in the unit. Has anyone used the slide out stabilizers to mount under the rear bumper, to help stabilize the unit? If so, what has been the results? This is the type that I am wondering about - https://www.amazon.com/Husky-81080-...izer/dp/B00FS3C8AO/?tag=smartrvingnet-20&th=1      I read the customer comments, but didn't actually find any comments that address anyone actually trying them. They seem like a quick and easy solution to the stabilizing issue.
Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## henryck (Nov 26, 2019)

Most manufacturers say not to use slide out stailizers so better to check  the owners manual.


----------

